# help ! comment copier un gif animé ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2002)

Au secours ! j'arrive pas à copier les gifs animés... Je fais comme on me dit pourtant : clic prolongé... mais ensuite je ne réussis à copier qu'un gif fixe. Qui peut m'aider ?    merci d'avance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Jagger (20 Août 2002)

bhen normalement tu fait un clic droite ( bouton de droite ) ou un clic+pomme et tu dis : telecharger l'image sur /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif apres tu peut tester en glissant la gif sur une fenetre de navigateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2002)

Je sais ça, mais justement ça marche pas ! le menu qui apparaît ne propose pas cette possibilité. Tout ce que j'ai c'est : "ouvrir l'image ds une nouvelle fenêtre" ou "télécharger l'image sur le disque" ou "copier l'image" ou "recharger l'image"... J'ai essayé ces différentes options, bien entendu, en vain, à chaque fois le mieux que j'obtiens (avec "copier l'image sur le disque") c'est un gif fixe... J'y comprends rien !!! zut ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## maousse (20 Août 2002)

Si tu regardes avec l'appli Aperçu, c'est normal. Essaie d'ouvrir ton fichier avec Graphic converter et normalement tu as alors une petite barre de lecture à la quicktime qui apparait sous ton image... Si c'est le cas, tu as bien copié le gif animé avec toutes ses images ( ce qui doit être le cas /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif)

a+ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## pasc (20 Août 2002)

Ou si t'as pas graphic converter, tu peux l'ouvrir avec internet explorer ou netscape /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Ritchie (21 Août 2002)

Amzebest a dit:
			
		

> * Au secours ! j'arrive pas à copier les gifs animés... Je fais comme on me dit pourtant : clic prolongé... mais ensuite je ne réussis à copier qu'un gif fixe. Qui peut m'aider ?    merci d'avance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *




Quand tu as le gif, il te faut faire un copier de l'URL où se trouve le gif, ensuite dans le code UBB tu choisis image et coller l'URL en question dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvrira  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## predateur (21 Août 2002)

Si tu le lis avec Graphic converter, sa marche super.
Mais au lieu de faire un clic prolongée qui marche (1 fois sur 2), tu peut faire ctrl + clic. c'est plus rapide et sa marche a tout les coups.


----------



## Ritchie (21 Août 2002)

Oui, il aura l'image du gif. Mais pour qu'il soit animé: par ex. dans ce forum il faut nécessairement donné l'adresse URL du gif.
Démo:







 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## peyret (22 Août 2002)

ben y a plus simple...

dans IE, sélectionner l'image gif, et tenir cliqué, jusqu'à apparition du menu contextuel, et choisir "Ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre", une fois le fenêtre ouverte avec l'image gif en haut à gauche, la prendre (avec la souris!) et la déposer sur le bureau, un fichier apparaît et ce fichier peu être visualisé avec Graphic converter.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
lp


----------

